# Lufi walking around nervously every morning... again



## Thelastkiss19 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys!

I posted about my new tiel Lufi and his habit of walking around nervously on the bottom of the cage and screeching only in the mornings. This seemed to stop and I was happy with the progress, but unfortunately, he started doing it again.

What happens: I cover him partially for the night so that he will get enough sleep. I take off the cover when I wake up, but gradually, letting more and more light in the cage. 

What he does when there is enough light in the cage: goes to the bottom of his cage where he keeps walking around and walking along the edges of the cage very nervously and in a fast pace. He also screeches during this process or sometimes shrieks a few times. I can see that he is very nervous.

What I have tried to do already: talk to him calmly and try to calm him down, sit down nearby and talk in a low voice. Doesn’t help. I also tried leaving the room which helps for a while but if I come back 10 minutes later, he starts again. (I can’t leave for a longer time because I have to get ready for work.) If it is on a Saturday, I can go downstairs for 20-30 minutes and he will be calm when I go back upstairs. I can’t touch him during this time, he is way too nervous for that, running around the cage (and he is not tamed yet either).

He doesn’t do this during the day! Only in the mornings. Maybe he remembers the mornings in the pet shop (he was there for almost a year, I have him since December) when they opened the store and turned on all the lights, the radio, people started coming in… that’s my guess. Because he is clearly super nervous in the mornings.

I love him and want to bond with him more but this morning was just too much. I wanted to be calm, but I was tired and he was so loud and so crazy angry, he made me nervous as well.  I was happy to leave the house so that I could also calm down and that makes me sad.

Do you guys have any idea what I should do? Maybe move his cage where he can’t see me in the mornings? Do I make him nervous, or is it an old habit, or maybe the pet shop memories? Please help!


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe he wants out of his cage in the morning?


----------



## Thelastkiss19 (Jan 11, 2013)

I did try that once: he was a little nervous during the day (not nearly as much as in the morning, just screeching and being overly active) and I did open his door. He came out, flew around like crazy and tried to find a place to sit. After that he sat there a little scared for a while and then he started cleaning his feathers (getting comfortable). Getting him back in the cage was another story!

Do you think I should let him out in the mornings? I don't mind him flying around for a while and then sitting down somewhere, I'm just scared of how much time it will take to get him back in the cage. I will try this during the weekend, when I don't have to run to work!


----------



## Zara (Jan 18, 2013)

My Sunny does that in the morning but it just means he wants to come out and be with me. He will also do it everytime he sees me. But I understand your problem if he is not tame.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I think he just wants out too. My budgies did this from the get go but like you I couldn't because they were so wild. I noticed the tiels call to me like crazy in the morning. More than any other time of the day and it's hard because you're trying to get ready for work and can't attend to them right then. It's hard to ignore that.  Maybe they will eventually come around to your schedule. Hopefully anyway right?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi. I have found what worked for me with untamed birds is to lightly clip their wings and work with them then. That way they can come out of the cage and it s not stressful to get them back. They become more dependent you. By the time the flight feathers grow back in I can leave them fully flighted because they are used to me now and come back when I need them to. Just be aware that clipping can cause clumseyness so you have to keep a close watch. I also would reccomend a vet to do the clipping but people on her can advise the best way too. You want him to fly a little. Also when you are having a hard time getting him back you can try using a stick, small perch ir ladder for him to step
up on it might be easier and less stressful for him. Wish you all the best!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Woodstock does something similar when he thinks he's been covered for too long - when he thinks he should be up. Have you tried just uncovering him all at once?


----------



## Thelastkiss19 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the messages! It really means a lot to me!

I have not tried clipping his wings and I don't think I will do it. This might sound stupid on my part (and this is only my opinion, please don't take it the wrong way), but I don't want to hurt him. My brain understands that clipping doesn't hurt him and that it could help in the taming process, but I have weird feelings about it and I think until I feel like that, I should stay away from clipping. I am patient and I know that we will get close to each other in a pace that is comfortable for both of us. I hope that I wasn't rude, I really do appreciate your input Susan and I know that clipping would be a good idea, but it makes me feel uncomfortable. I am sorry if I am unreasonable. 

However, I tried using both a small perch and a ladder for him to step up on, but he doesn't step on them, he is afraid of them unfortunately. I try to be super slow but when I get to a certain point that he feels is too close to him, he just flies away. I'm not giving up though!  

I did try uncovering him all at once and it's just worse. When he is fully uncovered in the morning, he goes crazy with all the screaming and walking around and being anxious. If he is partially covered, he is much more calm. In the afternoons, he is okay being completely uncovered, he is active, but not nervous. This is his morning thing I guess! 

Last week I managed to stay at home two consecutive mornings so I decided to try and let him out when he gets all morning crazy - guess what? He was completely calm those mornings.  I'm not giving up and will get to the bottom of this morning craziness, even if it takes a lot of time!


----------



## imonroe66 (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe giving yourself an extra half hour so you can spend some time with him, would be a good idea. When I got Joey, I adjusted my wake-up time so he can be out of his cage at least 1 hour in the morning before I go to work. We have a routine down now. When I put him back in the cage when it is time for me to leave, he goes in and sits on his favorite perch. I also drink my coffee and put my make-up on in the room he is in and he loves sitting on my makeup bag.


----------



## Thelastkiss19 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll give that a try! Thank you!


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi! You wernt being rude at all I totaly understand! I was only sugestng clipping as a last resort. I am actually glad you didn't do it. I would have felt horrible if you clipped him and it made him clumsy and he hurt himself. I only used it as a last resort myself and although it worked for me I felt awful doing it. I love my birds being happy and flying around! Imonroe has a good sugestion about the routine. If lufi knows he gets to be out for an hour each morning he wont stress about it. I also put lots of treats and goodies in their cage so when its time for them to go inside they have something to look forward to. I put foraging trays and baskets filled to the rim with fun stuff to keep them occupied which they love. I am glad you are a patient birdie parent! Good luck!


----------

